

What task tracking tool to use? - CyberJoe
http://reesolv.com/blog/2011/12/21/what-task-tracking-tool-to-use-with-your-new-project/

======
noeltock
I've tried so many of these apps and keep coming back to paper and pen, can't
shake it.

